# 12.26.12 blizzard bunnies



## Sterling Homes (Mar 31, 2012)

My brothers and I go out after Christmas at our parents house for a few hours and tramp around, no dogs. I took my bow this year had a bunch of shots never connected, did hit a few with my handgun after I missed with the bow. We ended with 14 plus 2 kangaroo cottontails to sweeten the deal.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Demo410 (Nov 16, 2012)

Wow! Sounds and looks like you had a super time.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kevvy711 (Apr 13, 2008)

wow, dont get out much rabbitting like I used too. Looks like a good time. those would go great in my broccoli-cheese-rabbit-casserole


----------



## jpphish (Oct 3, 2006)

Never heard of a 'kangaroo cottontail' but I see what you mean. Google search does not provide much about them. I believe you though as you seem to be quite the bunny blaster!


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Are those "kangaroo" bunnies common where you are at? I've never seen a defect like that. I'm guessing with the haul you guys have it has to be the result of inbreeding.
Nice haul. I haven't seen that many bunnies in years.


----------



## Sterling Homes (Mar 31, 2012)

Well never saw any of them before this, and my rabbitcams never got any pictures of any either.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishmagnetmike (Dec 10, 2010)

i deer hunt in comins boiling springs area. swamp on mt. tom rd north of harder rd. you will see it when you get there watch from road u will see tracks park there and have fun all state land


----------



## Sterling Homes (Mar 31, 2012)

Might have to go up there and give it a try...I realized I should have got one of those mounted....seeing as how rare they are.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

